# Frag PCGH: Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Testmustern?



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Frag PCGH: Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Testmustern?*

					Im Rahmen der Serie "Frag PCGH" beantworten wir häufig gestellte oder außergewöhnliche Fragen, die wir zugeschickt bekommen oder im PCGHX-Forum aufgespürt haben. Wir gehen auf populäre Irrtümer ein und beschränken uns nicht auf fachspezifische Themen. Worüber möchten Sie mehr erfahren? Lassen Sie es uns wissen!

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Frag PCGH: Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Testmustern?*


----------



## Uziflator (23. Januar 2014)

Wurde das nicht schon einmal von Jemanden erklärt?!




PS:Stephan rasier dich doch bitte mal!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> PS:Stephan rasier dich doch bitte mal!



Würde sich Chuck Norris rasieren?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (23. Januar 2014)

Das Lager würde ich aber gut abschliessen!!


----------



## DSHPB (23. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Würde sich Chuck Norris rasieren?


 
http://a5.ragecomic.com/original/2013/12/662828835-622.jpg

Ich denke nicht - wie denn?^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist alles gelogen, es wird alles Privat verheizt 
 ja es ist schon komisch was manche für Vorstellungen über die Testmuster haben. Den Indianer Gib Gib vom Stamme Nimm Nimm gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2014)

SofaSurfer69 schrieb:


> Das Lager würde ich aber gut abschliessen!!


 
Unser Schließsystem ist ziemlich gut und nicht jeder hat einen Schlüssel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

Wieso einen Schlüssel? Ich dachte immer jeder hätte einen Eingang so wie bei den Daltons


----------



## Elvis3000 (23. Januar 2014)

stephan schaut einfach cool aus mit dem ganzen haar im gesicht. wiederholte frage:    wo bleibt das t-shirt mit der thermoaufnahme von stephan !?

greez


in fürth wird zur zeit auffällig viel pc-hardware verkauft. an dunklen ecken, ohne verpackung und zu sehr günstigen preisen.....


----------



## Mo124 (23. Januar 2014)

mich würd eher die frage interessieren was die redakteure damit machen  dass die nicht nach außen gehen kann sich jeder gesunde mensch denken aber wenn angenommen raphs titan abraucht und er vorrübergehend was anderes braucht ob er sich dann ne gtx 780 ti (dauer-) leiht oder was  ich mein bei benötigten benchmark-vergleichen kann man sie ja mit zur arbeit nehmen... so geht das ganze ja nicht nach außen ;o und was niemand weiß macht niemand heiß


----------



## ebastler (23. Januar 2014)

Ich wette, die Redakteure haben allesamt mindestens 5 High-End-PCs daheim stehen, mit dem Neusten vom Neuen, und keiner weiss, woher die Teile kommen


----------



## Der-Ork (23. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Würde sich Chuck Norris rasieren?



Chuck Norris rasiert sich nicht. Er schärft die Klinge an seinem Bart.


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. Januar 2014)

Im hinteren Teil der Zeitschrift gibt es eine Seite wo die Hardware der Privat verwendeten PC's drin steht.
Bis vor kurzem war da noch einer mit Core 2 Duo. 
Ich hoffe mal die sind ehrlicher als der ADAC mit seinen Angaben...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (23. Januar 2014)

Verkauft wird das Zeug mit Sicherheit nicht - das wäre in der Tat zu gefährlich. 

Und das ein Redakteur tatsächlich Daheim noch einen Core2Duo benutzt glaube ich auch sofort...
Aber dass das eine oder andere Produkt "länger" ausgeliehen wird, ist wohl nur menschlich und eine der schöneren Seiten dieser Art von Job. 

Ich war auch ein paar Jahre freier Redakteur in einer vergleichbaren Branche - dort sind wir auch Wochenlang mit geliehenen Produkten umeinander gefahren... 

Natürlich ausschließlich zu Testzwecken


----------



## Argonaut (23. Januar 2014)

naja, ich glaube wie wo anders auch, die haben alle das feinste und keiner sagt es. Wir gehen ja auch nicht mit der Flasche Bier in die Kneipe!!!

Wenn man fragt, natürlich geben wir das zurück oder leiten das weiter oder es ist natürlich bei uns im Lager, natürlich!!!!!


----------



## SwissTiger (23. Januar 2014)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Im hinteren Teil der Zeitschrift gibt es eine Seite wo die Hardware der Privat verwendeten PC's drin steht.
> Bis vor kurzem war da noch einer mit Core 2 Duo.
> Ich hoffe mal die sind ehrlicher als der ADAC mit seinen Angaben...


 

Stimmt, das war doch der nette Herr Carsten mit seinem Core2Duo und einer Radeon HD 7970 GHZ


----------



## Bevier (23. Januar 2014)

Ahja, die Hardware wird also oftmals auch an die Hersteller zurück- bzw. andere Magazine geschickt...

So stell ich mir die typische Redaktionsdiskussion vor:
"He, heute bin ich mit der "Rücksendung" dran, du hattest schon das Titan-SLI, den i7-4960x und die Reste von der Pizza!"

Ich glaub ich bewerb mich mal bei einem Magazin, das vorwiegend Sportwagen testet, die Testmuster müssen schließlich auch irgendwo hin. Glücklicherweise sind die Garagenmieten bei uns ziemlich im Keller...


----------



## Andy188 (23. Januar 2014)

Beim lesen der Überschrift musste ich ja schon ein wenig grinsen. Insgeheim hofft man doch, vielleicht irgendwie an solche Testmuster (kostenlos) zu kommen.... 

Vielen Herstellern ist es auch sicherlich nicht egal, wenn Redakteure Muster "Privat" benutzen, immerhin könnte man damit doch werben... 

Ich glaube aber, dass ein großer Teil der Redakteure private und berufliche Dinge zu trennen weiß, ist doch in vielen Branchen so. Warum sollten die Redakteure (zumindest beruflich) nicht einen Teil der Testmuster verbaut lassen, so gibt eine Art Langzeit-Test auch Aufschluss über Qualität.

P.S. Sucht ihr noch gute Mitarbeiter? 

LG

Andy


----------



## Staazvaind (23. Januar 2014)

hat mir chewbacca gerade sein lager gezeigt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2014)

Andy188 schrieb:


> Vielen Herstellern ist es auch sicherlich nicht egal, wenn Redakteure Muster "Privat" benutzen, immerhin könnte man damit doch werben...


 
Zumindest Hersteller, die nicht-professionelle Online-Tests sponsoren, überlassen den Testern oft das Testmuster - als Bezahlung...
Das ist dann nicht rechtlich höchst fragwürdig (wird so etwas direkt weiter verkauft, wäre das ein gewerblicher Verkauf, der Verkäufer ein Händler mit allen gesetztlichen Pflichten...), sondern wirkt sich z.T. durchaus auch auf die Qualität der Artikel aus...

Da ist man eigentlich ganz froh, wenn PCGH-Hardware nur "an die Redaktion" geht und dann da verbleibt.



Auch wenn ich mich echt frage, was langfristig damit geschieht. Klar gehen Platinen gerne mal kaputt. Und wenn man Gehäuse immer hin und her räumt, verschleißen sie einfach. Aber was macht man mit geschätzt zwei dutzend Grafikkarten pro Quartal? Selbst wenn man sie erstmal ins Regal stellt: Nach 2-3 Jahren braucht man davon höchstens noch ein Exemplar für Retro-Specials. Wo sind die ganzen So775 Boards hin? Der DDR2 RAM? Festplatten? Die ersten 1-2 SSD-Generationen?

Ich glaube, da gäbe es diverse Bastler, die gerne mal in der PCGH-Restekiste wühlen würde


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich wette, die Redakteure haben allesamt  mindestens 5 High-End-PCs daheim stehen, mit dem Neusten vom Neuen, und  keiner weiss, woher die Teile kommen


 
Ich zerstöre ja ungern kühne Fantasien, aber: nein. 



Mo124 schrieb:


> mich würd eher die frage interessieren was die redakteure damit machen  dass die nicht nach außen gehen kann sich jeder gesunde mensch denken aber wenn angenommen raphs titan abraucht und er vorrübergehend was anderes braucht ob er sich dann ne gtx 780 ti (dauer-) leiht oder was  ich mein bei benötigten benchmark-vergleichen kann man sie ja mit zur arbeit nehmen... so geht das ganze ja nicht nach außen ;o und was niemand weiß macht niemand heiß


 
Mehrere Redakteure haben schon Grafikkarten übers Wochenende in den heimischen Rechner mitgenommen, um die Testwerte mit "Real World"-Einsätzen zu ergänzen. Zuletzt hatte ich die GTX 780 Ti vor dem Fall des NDAs im PC und habe damit _Battlefield 4_ durchgespielt.  Das ist aber nicht von Dauer – im Gegensatz zu den Erkenntnissen, die dabei herauskommen. So sah ich beispielsweise, dass die 3 GiB der 780 Ti in 4K mit Ultra-Details nicht immer genügen, während meine (selbst gekaufte) Titan abgesehen von den grundsätzlichen niedrigen Fps keine Probleme hat.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Januar 2014)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Und das ein Redakteur tatsächlich Daheim noch einen Core2Duo benutzt glaube ich auch sofort...


 
Mal abgesehen von dieser frechen, unterschwelligen Unterstellung, ist das bis zum Jahreswechsel bei mir tatsächlich der Fall gewesen, unabhängig davon, was du glaubst oder nicht.

_Nachtrag_: Falls das entgegen meiner Annahme keine Ironie gewesen sein sollte, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.[/i]


----------



## jamie (23. Januar 2014)

Der Videostream läuft sehr gut!  Schön, schön, schön!


----------



## Shmendrick (23. Januar 2014)

Macht doch maln tag der Offenen Tür und jeder darf ein teil ausm lager als geschenk mitnehmen


----------



## inelouki (23. Januar 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht schon einmal von Jemanden erklärt?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wieso sollte er sich rasieren? Er trägt einen gefplegten Vollbart! Nur weil es nicht deinem Geschmack oder Stil zu entsprechen scheint, solltest du nicht gleich über seine Erscheinung urteilen. Etwas mehr Toleranz bitte.

PS: Stephan - bleib so wie du bist. Ich mag deine ruhige Art, wie du Sachverhalte erklärst einfach und da passt der Bart gut zu! 

Mfg Inelouki


----------



## Killermarkus81 (23. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von dieser frechen, unterschwelligen Unterstellung, ist das bis zum Jahreswechsel bei mir tatsächlich der Fall gewesen, unabhängig davon, was du glaubst oder nicht.


 
Hallo Herr Spille,

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle weder einschleimen noch rausreden, vermutlich habe ich mich aber zu spitz ausgedrückt. 

Ich habe wirklich Hochachtung von Eurer Arbeit und zudem als sympathisch wirkende Person(en) an sich! 
Mein Post beinhaltete keinerlei Ironie, da mein nächster Satz ansonsten nicht mit „aber“ angefangen hätte – Ernsthaft! 

Zudem hab ich das Core 2 Duo Beispiel ja nur aufgegriffen ohne zu Wissen wer damit in Person gemeint ist.

Im Übrigen verwende ich neuerdings ebenfalls noch einen E8400 als Wohnzimmer PC. 
Und Herr Vötter hat es ja bereits auf den Punkt gebracht wie es in der Praxis dann abläuft. 

Zudem ist das Gefühl eigene Hardware zu besitzen dann immer noch ein anderes als nur geliehene zu verwenden. 
Ich finde es auch sehr gut derlei High-End Komponenten in "real" zu testen, da dies mit Sicherheit noch zusätzliche Erkenntnisse liefert, die der Artikelqualität mit Sicherheit nicht schaden! 

Wie so oft wird vorschnell von Leuten geurteilt die ihr eigenes subjektives Bild von gewissen Dingen haben ohne die Hintergründe auch nur im Ansatz zu kennen. 

Schade ist nur, dass diejenigen die die Fehler begehen und damit einen massiven Imageschaden verursachen (siehe aktuelles Beispiel ADAC), eigentlich viel zu mild bestraft werden. Sie bekommen ja schon zu Amtszeiten eine mehr als angemessene Entschädigung, dann auch noch eine Abfindung auszuzahlen grenzt schon an Größenwahn. 

Ich bin in einem Großunternehmen tätig und die kleinen Leute werden ständig mit Onlinetrainings bombardiert wie man sich zu Verhalten hat und was man alles nicht darf während sich zwei, drei Ebenen höher die Taschen vollgestopft werden. 

Da fällt mir immer das Sprichwort ein: Man geht immer ein Stück von sich selbst aus - daher auch die Überwachung der kleinen bösen Angestellten...
Ups, ich drifte ab


----------



## DannyL (23. Januar 2014)

Die sammeln insgeheim für PCGH in Gefahr 

Ich würde sicherlich auch mal ins Lager gucken, komme auch auf meine Kosten mal zu einer Führung vorbei. 

PS: warte jetzt auf das erste Heft aus dem PCGH-Abo.


----------



## ebastler (23. Januar 2014)

Ja, eine Führung durchs Lager wäre echt mal toll! Als Student kriege ich derartige Hardware, wie ihr sie da hortet, nie zu Gesicht... Ich habe einen netten Gaming PC, aber das wars auch schon. Spitzenprodukt habe ich kein Einziges drinnen (von der 840pro vielleicht mal abgesehen). Ist so was eigentlich möglich? Ich klau auch nichts^^


----------



## ragainst (23. Januar 2014)

bitte bitte bitte geh haareschneiden und rasieren ;(


----------



## jamie (23. Januar 2014)

ragainst schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte geh haareschneiden und rasieren ;(


 
Muss das sein? Es mag ja nicht deiner Ästhetik entsprechen aber andere Leute sehen das möglicherweise anders.
Klar, ist das bei ihm keine ganz private Sache, weil er ja als Videoredakteur vor der Öffentlichkeit steht aber trotzdem sollte man ihm seinen eigenen Style lassen. Die Meisten (mich eingeschlossen) stört das nicht, im Gegenteil! Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand die Eier hat, anders auszusehen und nur so nebenbei: THE BEARDS - If Your Dad Doesn't Have a Beard, You've Got Two Mums (Official Film Clip) - YouTube
Bärte FTW!


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (23. Januar 2014)

ragainst schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte geh haareschneiden und rasieren ;(


 
Ich bin heute rasiert zur Arbeit gekommen. Sollte doch reichen.

Ansonsten verweise ich auf:
http://uploads.neatorama.com/images/posts/31/63/63031/1372722224-0.jpg


----------



## Haxti (23. Januar 2014)

ragainst schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte geh haareschneiden und rasieren ;(


 
Ich hoffe doch, dass wir uns nicht mehr derartigen Zwängen unterwerfen müssen.  Ich sag ja auch nicht wildfremden Menschen, dass sie gefälligst abnehmen sollen.


----------



## Joselman (23. Januar 2014)

Jedesmal das gleiche.... Kommt ein Video mit Stephan kommen solche schxxxx Kommentare. 

Ist das auch wieder der Neid der Besitzlosen? Wachsen euch noch keine Haare an den Stellen wo sie einem Mann halt irgendwann wachsen? Fragt man euch etwa immer noch nach dem Ausweis obwohl ihr längst 20+ seid? unfassbar

Bitte nicht auf diesen Post Antworten. Die ganze Diskussion diesbezüglich gehört hier gar nicht hin und vielleicht sollte man einfach diese Beiträge löschen. Das ist doch peinlich!


----------



## Dantesto (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes und Informatives Video! 

Und der Bart steht dem Kerl gut. Macht Spaß ihm zuzuhören! Weiter so!


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Januar 2014)

ragainst schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte geh haareschneiden und rasieren ;(


 

Wer als einziger in Europa ein Gigabyte X58 UD9 Testsample sein eigen nennt, darf das  

Außerdem gäbe es dann das nicht 

40.000-Euro-Wärmebildkamera in der PCGH-Redaktion angekommen: Was sollen wir für Sie testen? - Bildergalerie, [Stephan.jpg]


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (23. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ja es ist schon komisch was manche für Vorstellungen über die Testmuster haben. Den Indianer Gib Gib vom Stamme Nimm Nimm gibt es nicht mehr


 
Also ich würde ja auch meinen ganzen Bestand mit dem PCGH Lager tauschen 

Also, mal ehrlich was stört euch an dem Bart von Stephan, kann ja nicht jeder komplett rasiert sein

Sonst sehr informativ und man kann ihm gut zuhören, ist leider nicht bei allen Mitarbeiter der PCGH Redaktion der Fall


----------



## n1c0 (23. Januar 2014)

Danke, hab mich schon länger gefragt was so mit den Testmustern passiert 

Und der Bart ist doch Kult! Ohne wäre einfach falsch


----------



## -Cryptic- (23. Januar 2014)

Gute Erklärung, danke für das ausführliche Video.


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Januar 2014)

Hehe, zu viele Milchbubis hier oder was?  Grow a Beard, then we will talk...

Ansonsten tolles Video. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## JohnMcClane (23. Januar 2014)

Ja, der Bart muss bleiben!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2014)

Stephan ohne Bart? Das wäre der Anblick eines Admins der Schmerzen statt Admins der Herzen. 

So ein bisschen beneidet man euch als Nerd ja schon wenn die Welt auf das Release einer Grafikkarte wartet und Raff zu Hause gemütlich vor seiner Kaffeetasse sitzt (nimmste die eigentlich mit nach Hause? ) und mit dem Ding daddelt. 

Wo da oben die Frage zu T-Shirts aufgetaucht ist: Wenn ihr schon keine Samples veräußern dürft - ist denn wenigstens wieder eine PCGH(X)-Edition eines T-Shirts möglich wie vor einigen Jahren mal (sowas  oder sowas )?


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. Januar 2014)

gandalf hat auch ein bart und ist sau cool . Der Bart bleibt !

gutes video !




> bitte bitte bitte geh haareschneiden und rasieren ;(




ich geh auch davon aus ,das du behinderte menschen auslachst oder ?  So ein kommentar könnte man sich in zukunft sparen . Du greifst ihn persönlich an ,ob er das ernst nimmt, spielt keine rolle .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

Das Aussehen geht doch niemand was an und ist Teil der jeweiligen Persönlichkeit. Uns hat ja nur das zu interessieren was hier geschrieben oder gesprochen wird, sprich die fachliche Kompetenz und ev. die soziale Kompetenz. 
 Auch hat jeder andere Ansprüche an den PC und nutzt daher eben noch etwas ältere Hardware, ist ja hier kein wer den ...


----------



## xNN (23. Januar 2014)

Bitte mehr Videos mit Stephan, selten so einen sympathischen Kerl erlebt!


----------



## amien (23. Januar 2014)

Rostrot, Kupferbraun, fast Bronze

Nur "Männer" ohne Bart meckern über Männer mit Bart!

Hat der Herr Spille in dem Kaveri Video nicht erzählt, dass er noch nachts arbeiten durfte, da morgens der Prozessor an eine andere Redaktion weitergeschickt werden muss?


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Januar 2014)

Gestatten, dies ist Stephan. Stephan hat einen Bart. Hätte er keinen, wäre er nicht Stephan!

@Topic: Vermutlich hat jetzt jeder verstanden was der Begriff Testmuster bedeutet.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Xenomorph (23. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Würde sich Chuck Norris rasieren?


ehmmm, ja? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was lernen wir daraus? LASS DEN BART DRAN!
Informatives Video btw


----------



## Darknesss (23. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Als Student kriege ich derartige Hardware, wie ihr sie da hortet, nie zu Gesicht...


Frag doch einfach mal bei Firmen in deiner Nähe nach einem Praktikum oder ähnlichem.
Ich selbst habe zar noch keine neueren Gaming-Kisten gesehen, allerdings komme ich immer mal wieder in Serverräume (Datenkabel verlegen+auflegen) und sehe da auch ordentlich (veraltete) Hardware, auch wenn sie leider meistens nicht geöffnet sondern fest verbaut ist 
Bei einem Praktikum in einem IT-Betrieb siehst du sicherlich noch mehr als ich als Elektriker.


----------



## Eckism (23. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit nem Tausch für nen Retroartikel?

Ich zock noch mit ner HD 4870...ihr bekommt die und ich bekomm dafür so ne nervtötende R290X!


----------



## MaxRink (23. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte da noch Skulltrail 0.1 anbieten.
2 Pentium Pro von anno 96 in einem Rechner


----------



## lipt00n (23. Januar 2014)

zur leidigen bartdiskussion & für alle neider:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34VNA3HcP5U

/nuff said


----------



## D0pefish (24. Januar 2014)

Mein Zweit-PC ist auch ein Core2Duo mit 250 GTS. Gerade beim map-Prozessen mit älterer Software hat er bis heute die Nase vorn! Den 4-Kerner hatte ich nur wegen +5 fps in GTA4 gekauft. 
Mein ältester Rechner in PC-Form ist leider ein Slot 1 Pentium 3 wegen ausreichend ISA-Slots und hardwareseitiger CPU-Bremse. Die älteren CPUs hat sich die NASA bei Ebay geschnappt. Kein Scherz. 
Da ich sehr gern aus Freude 'alte Teile' auf Risiko kaufe bzw. abquatsche und wieder aufbaue kann ich sagen euer Lager ist auf den ersten Blick ordentlich geführt. *schleim*

Achso
Ich schicke dann morgen wie gewohnt meine Praktikantin pünktlich um 7.30 Uhr den Schrott abholen und zahle wie immer in Bart.


----------



## LilaLion (24. Januar 2014)

Poetry-Slam der eine Debatte beenden soll. Die Bartdebatte ist inzwischen größer als die Frage um ausgetestete Hardware.

Ohne Bart ist er vlt. längst nicht so symphatisch. Bitte dranlassen


----------



## noname545 (24. Januar 2014)

so eine Bart währe jetzt echt praktisch, da es bei uns sehr kalt ist. Den Rasierer werde ich ein paar Wochen mal weg lassen Zum Video, top erklärt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Januar 2014)

DannyL schrieb:


> Die sammeln insgeheim für PCGH in Gefahr


 
Ja für meine neueste Idee bräuchten wir tatsächlich einen Sponsor, da das sonst nicht realisierbar wäre. Wir richten schon mal ein Spendenkonto ein


----------



## MaxRink (24. Januar 2014)

Was wirds? Xeon mit 200mhz Baseclock


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Außerdem gäbe es dann das nicht
> 
> 40.000-Euro-Wärmebildkamera in der PCGH-Redaktion angekommen: Was sollen wir für Sie testen? - Bildergalerie, [Stephan.jpg]



 Das Bild ist so was von "like a Boss"! 

 @Topic: Schönes Video, ich habe mir die Frage auch schon gestellt.


----------



## Trolli91 (24. Januar 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> ich geh auch davon aus ,das du behinderte menschen auslachst oder ?  So ein kommentar könnte man sich in zukunft sparen . Du greifst ihn persönlich an ,ob er das ernst nimmt, spielt keine rolle .


 
Du schießt aber auch ein wenig übers Ziel hinaus... 

@topic: Schönes Video, habs mir gestern angesehen  Ich mag die ruhige Art und Stimmlage, da könnte ich stundenlang zuhören


----------



## n1c0 (24. Januar 2014)

Schon lustig wie die Diskussion über den Bart größer ist wie die über das eigentliche Video


----------



## Elvis3000 (24. Januar 2014)

aus protest gegen den unmut den der bart von stephan erzeugt, lasse ich mir jetzt auch einen wachsen! und ich werde das ergebniss im forum veröffentlichen. natürlich als wärmebild!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Januar 2014)

Ein Logo für Stephans-Video-Reihe hätten wir auch schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Januar 2014)

Dann aber bitte auch ein entsprechendes Intro bei jedem Video.
(Nänänänänänänänänänänänänänänänä - BARTMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN!! )


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Januar 2014)

Noch ein Bärtiges Video (aus einer alten Giga Games Folge)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lo542lCORk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60RVUdFk-ZI


----------



## guidoevo (25. Januar 2014)

So lange Stephan bei PCGH ist, weiß ich das es für uns eine Zukunft gibt. Er ist eben einer von uns, ein Nerd/Chippie...


----------



## marvinj (26. Januar 2014)

Schickes Video 
Man könnte sich doch glatt^^ (man beachte die Wetterlage  ), dass die Testmuster nicht verkauft werden 

Ansonsten, geb ich dem Stefan den Spitznamen "Bär" 
Der Bart wird echt zu lang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2014)

Wann hört die Kritik an den Personen denn mal auf? Jeder entscheidet für sich was gefällt und ich sehe keine Untermieter die eine Lichtung nötig machen würden


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Januar 2014)

Hab noch in keinem Thread soviele likes von Thilo gesehen wie hier

Die Ruhe die Stephan ausstrahlt, göttlich

Thilo bekomm ich jetzt ein Gefällt mir?


----------



## robbe07 (26. Januar 2014)

Gibts wirklich immer noch Leute die denken, die Testmuster bekommt man nach euren Tests für lau?


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wann hört die Kritik an den Personen denn mal auf? Jeder entscheidet für sich was gefällt und ich sehe keine Untermieter die eine Lichtung nötig machen würden


Ich glaube nicht das es hier um ernste Kritik geht sondern eher das Stephan zur PCGH Kultperson wird/wurde und da sind kleine Sticheleien (mit einem Zwinkern) normal.


----------



## Newb (1. Februar 2014)

Könntet ihr nicht einfach eine GTX 780 Ti und einen Intel i7-4930K mir rüberschicken? Wäre sehr nett. Haha


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

> *Frag PCGH:*


 Nimm mal eine Lupe zur Hand, im Doppelpunkt steht: Betteln und Hausieren verboten


----------



## Shurchil (29. Juli 2014)

> Bei Spielen [...] alte Schinken



Da steht 'ne Mists of Pandaria CE rum! Giev!


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juli 2014)

Die im Video dargestellten Abläufe kann ich soweit bestätigen, wobei es auch immer auf die Hersteller ankommt. Es gibt Hersteller die wollen jede Schraube zurück haben, andere Hersteller überlassen einem eigentlich jedes Produkt das man getestet hat. Traditionell geizig sind die Boardpartner bei Grafikkarten, genau anders herum sieht es bei den Netzteilen aus


----------



## Elvis3000 (11. Dezember 2014)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> aus protest gegen den unmut den der bart von stephan erzeugt, lasse ich mir jetzt auch einen wachsen! und ich werde das ergebniss im forum veröffentlichen. natürlich als wärmebild!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat bissl gedauert mit dem bart und die wärmekamera ist auch recht " billig " gewesen.......


----------



## big-maec (12. Dezember 2014)

Die Testmuster von dem Wärmebildartikel, wenn der richtig gelaufen wäre, würde die keiner mehr haben wollen.


----------

